# What is the best book ever published for learning Excel VBA and Macros



## jamilm (Sep 17, 2012)

Dear Gurus,

i have done small google and amazon research and found the following list of books published for learning of Excel VBA and macro and programming.  i was wondering to know if there is any strong recommendation so that i could purchase one or two of them.

thanks.

VBA and Macros Microsoft Excel 2010 by Bill Jelen
Macros You Can Use Today 2006 by Holy Macros 
VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel by Bill Jelen  2004 by Sams Publishing
Office VBA Macros You Can Use Today 2006 Holy Macro!
Pro Excel 2007 VBA by Jim DeMarco APRESS publications
Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA by by John Walkenbach Willey Pubs
Excel 2007 VBA Programmer’s Reference by John Green and others WIlley Pubs
Microsoft Excel Programming by Denise Etheridge 3rd Edition Willey pubs
Financial Applications Using Excel Add-in Development in C/C++ by Steve Dalton
Financial Modeling Using Excel and VBA by CHANDAN SENGUPTA
Mastering Microsoft VBA 2nd Edition Guy Hart-Davis
Excel 2007 VBA Macro Programming by Richard Shepherd Mcgraw pubs
Excel 2007 Macros Made Easy by Gail Perry
Microsoft Office Excel 2003 Programming Inside Out / Curtis Frye, Wayne S. Freeze
Writing Excel Macros with VBA, 2nd Edition Steve Roman Publisher : O'Reilly
Programming Excel with VBA and .NET  By Steve Saunders, Jeff Webb
Excel 2003 Programming: A Developer's Notebook By Jeff Webb
Excel Programming Weekend Crash Course by Peter G. Aitken byGerard M. Verschuuren
From VBA to VSTO: Is Excel's New Engine Right for You Holy Macro! Books
Mastering VBA for Microsoft Office 2010 by Richard Mansfield
Microsoft Excel VBA Professional Projects by Duane Birnbaum 
Microsoft Excel VBA Programming for the Absolute Beginner, Third Editionv by DUANE BIRNBAUM
Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Visual Basic for Applications Step by Step  by Reed Jacobson
PROFESSIONAL EXCEL DEVELOPMENT SECOND EDITION by Rob Bovey
VBA for Excel Made Simple by Keith Darlington




besides, i viewed the Video Training  Lynda Excel VBA in Depth by Curt Frye, it was not much helpful becuase it was more of nitty gritty calculations in VBA rather than a general practical examples . however i purchased Video Training Excel VBA and Macros by Bill Jelen and they are much better and really worth of the money i paid for it.

i want to puchase books, so would appreciate your feedback.

thanks.

best regards,


----------



## Fazza (Sep 17, 2012)

hi,

My personal preference for a beginner would be
Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA by by John Walkenbach Willey Pubs

*HOWEVER *if you have to work with earlier versions of Excel, get an earlier version of the book that suits the earlier Excel version

regards


----------



## jamilm (Sep 17, 2012)

Fazza said:


> hi,
> 
> My personal preference for a beginner would be
> Excel 2010 Power Programming with VBA by by John Walkenbach Willey Pubs
> ...



Thanks very much Fazza.


----------



## btamxx (Dec 6, 2014)

This is an old post but it is my situation also with a minor change. I have several books on VB.NET and VBA. My only problem is finding the right namespace/class/object to do what I want to do, and the method of implementing it, such as parameters and such. I have searched all the web, msdn, Amazon, and all that I could think of for several days. But I can't find any book or reference manual that gives me this information. The books that I have bought are good, but there is no information regarding the system.windows API and all the object/procedures in it. And I would like an application to search on a topic such as Database objects or form objects to be able to use the right one for the job. I hope somebody sees this and helps.

Thanks, 
Bill


----------

